# This baffles me!



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

How do they afford to sell at that price, with free postage!!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Freshly-Roasted-Game-of-Coffee-Rich-Italian-Blend-Coffee-Beans-1kg-/121919244187?hash=item1c62f4079b:g:2h8AAOSwr7ZW5enb

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Grind-House-Reunion-Signature-Blend-Coffee-Beans-Medium-Roasted-4KG-FREE-P-P-/162006798229?hash=item25b85b8f95:g:hxoAAOSwPYZU5jYF

even lower grade beans plus postage, cant be making any money.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Not sure how but I'm tempted to give it a go. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

order some like I have....probably not very good but always worth a look


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Low prices greens ?

Bought by the ton , they are out do season ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Pact do £1 promotions...

Selling at a loss to get exposure and a customer base?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Does anyone actually know the average price of commodity beans?

I mean i though i was tight paying £6+ / kg..


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

A few threads on it,, not sure if its of interest

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?29382-Hello-from-Game-Of-Coffee!&highlight=game+coffee

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?29864-Game-of-Coffee-Espresso-Blend&highlight=game+coffee


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I think people underestimate the premium that is paid for specialty (80+) coffee.

The commodity stuff bought in bulk (or last years crop as mentioned earlier) really isn't worth much at all. Cant be a good life being a farmer at that level.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I just can't understand how people are happy to spend hours discussing and debating the pros and cons of their £1000+ machine and grinder purchases and are then reluctant to spend much on beans.

Priorities people!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Im not saying they are doing a bad thing, there is a market for it so fair play.

I just cant see how they make any money, the beans must be costing sub £3/kg


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Lots of roasters ( good and bad ) springing up .... putting artisan and hand crafted , blended for balance , fair trade, all makes it seem quality ... in reality you need some skill and good greens- whats their score - where are they from , and i don't mean " Brazil "....

Pays your money takes your chances .


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

similar greens to those stocked on 918? if bought in bulk could bring the price down a bit ?

How you getting on with your own venture?

John


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

johnealey said:


> similar greens to those stocked on 918? if bought in bulk could bring the price down a bit ?
> 
> How you getting on with your own venture?
> 
> John


Door opens three weeks tomorrow.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

...other than the ''you get what you pay for'' remarks

has anyone on this, or the other 2 threads, actually have comments about tasting these beans ..?

£10/kg for Arabica is tempting......


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

yardbent said:


> ...other than the ''you get what you pay for'' remarks
> 
> has anyone on this, or the other 2 threads, actually have comments about tasting these beans ..?
> 
> £10/kg for Arabica is tempting......


I prefer subscribe to the " if you have nothing good to say"

As does it seem do other folk...at that price someone , somewhere is getting screwed , more than likely person at the start and the one at the end .....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

But do all farmers grow top grade coffee, or at least aim to do that, lets say they know they cant hit the high scores so aim low but in bulk, knowing they can sell big qtys at a cheap price, but more of it??


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> ......................... and the one at the end .....


...you are no doubt correct....









but a couple here have bought - so would be helpful to hear their findings


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I will post once it turns up, but, if you click through his store most of his offerings are in the traditional bean price range so I rather suspect this is just a lost leader


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Missy said:


> Pact do £1 promotions...
> 
> Selling at a loss to get exposure and a customer base?


Pact spent 5mil on promoting their brand before even taking a penny.

-insert punderful wit here-


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Received my dispatch note last night, from an order placed earlier in the day


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

I've bought coffe from Game of Coffee several times. My favorite so far has been http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121821807942?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT ( Freshly Roasted *Peru MCM G1* - Monejules New Crop Coffee Beans 500g, for 8 quid wich seems to be more expensive than the link you posted.

I've got no complaints, the coffee comes on time and tasted good to me. It's got a roast date of the day I ordered it. I'm still a newbie so your mileage may vary.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

According to Mercanta the price for a kg of commodity coffee is about £3 which would explain how a company can turn a profit by selling beans at less than £10 a Kg after roasting, packing an shipping. They can't be earning much though.

http://www.coffeehunter.com/articles/what_price_coffee%3F


Prices for commodity grade coffee tend to fluctuate with the market. As a rough guide you will be able to find a selection of commodity green coffees from importers at around £3.25 (€4.20) per kg.


If you spend a little more, you may find green beans listed as 'specialty' grade at a little under £3.95 (€5.10) per kg. These are more likely to be higher quality commercial grades and not genuine specialty coffees.


From around £4.75 (€6.15) per kg and upwards a wide selection of traceable, high quality specialty grade coffee is available. Most of our coffees are available in the £4.75-£7.00 (€6.15- €9.10) range, although prices for micro lots, exotic origins and award-winning Cup of Excellence auction coffees can be significantly more expensive.


A 10 to 12 bag pallet of selected coffees will cost approximately £3,250 -£5,000 (€4,225-€6,500), inclusive of delivery and fully insured.

http://www.coffeehunter.com/ordering_information/ordering_from_uk_rest_of_the_world


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Im new to green beans, so know little about the price range, but I got the 3 x 1kg from coffee compass for I think £20. Are there any particular sellers that you recommend?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I buy from 918coffee also known as smallbatchroasting. They've just started to put roasting and tasting notes with the coffees and seem to sell everything from commodity up to speciality based on the price range. They have a page on cropster which lists cupping scores for a few of their coffees which I check every now and again in case they get something good in. If there's a particular coffee you like from elsewhere it might be worth sending them an email to see if they can get hold of it for sale in 10kg bags.

I paid for the 10kg Panama at £70+ and it's obviously much higher quality than previous bags of other coffees I've had for £45-55 so it appears you get what you pay for.

If you're in doubt then email them to ask for more information like how "clean" the coffee is (as in how much are you going to have to throw away because of insect damage/other defects) and if there's a cupping score. There shouldn't be a lot of defects for the higher grades (you can find out how many to expect by grade somewhere on the web).

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

